# poalris ranger 900 and 32 outlaws



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

i was wondering can you run 32 outlaws with a 4inch highlifter bracket lift on a polaris ranger 900.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I know a guy who had the same lift with forward a arms and ran 32" terms. It was a tight fit though.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

i am about to by a new ranger and would like to run 32 outlaws but i wanna know what if any ima have to change to run them.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You need forward A arms for sure. May need wheel spacers too, depends on the offset of your rims also


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks, ya the guy at mancuso tells me i goota do all kinds of stuff to fit them and will need to buy this 2k dollar lift lol...they always try to get u, at them places.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Mancuso sucks. I have a friend that works there and I contacted him when I was purchasing my XP1K. They wouldn't go less than $19,500 +TTL because that is what they said they could sell them for. I got my XP1K from Alabama shipped to my driveway for $18,800 and it cost me $33 to title it. Mancuso's prices are terrible on everything. I avoid them like the plague


----------

